# TwinCAT 3 - Rexroth Steuerteil: Problemm bei Reglerfreigabe



## maxgutier (18 Mai 2017)

Guten Tag,

ich versuche derzeit die Reglerfreigabe eines Linearantriebes zu machen, der über einen Rexroth Steuerteil und durch EtherCAT an meinem PC angeschlossen ist.
Die Reglerfreigabe über TwinCAT 3 funktioniert nicht. Wenn ich die "Häckchen" und das Override setze, und auf All bzw Ok drucke, passiert nichts, und den Regler wird nicht freigegeben.
Jedoch wenn ich die Rexroth Software IndraWorks (für die Inbetriebnahme des Linearantriebes) verwende, ist da die Reglerfreigabe möglich sowie das Fahren des Motors.

Andere I/Os (wie zB eine Signallampe) die ich in meinem Prüfstand angeschlossen habe, sind aber über TwinCAT steuerbar, also denke ich nicht, dass es an den Leitungen was falsch ist, sondern an einer Einstellung vonTwinCAT.

Ich hoffe mit den Infos die ich gegeben habe könnt ihr mich weiterhelfen, sonst kann ich natürlich auch was ergänzen. 

PS: Der Linearantrieb ist bereits an einem I/O gelinkt, und wenn ich den Antrieb mit der Hand verschiebe, wird das auch von dem Messystem erkannt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Maximiliano Gutierrez


----------



## maxgutier (18 Mai 2017)

Das Problem hat sich inzwischen halbwegs gelöst. Ich kann zwar immer noch nicht die Reglerfreigabe über die Online Taskleiste machen, aber mithilfe des MC_Power Funktionsblock, kann ich die Reglerfreigabe über den PLC machen. Das Tippen und Steuern der Achse über die Online Taskleiste funktioniert nach der Freigabe auch.


----------



## YAMPAS (18 Mai 2017)

Welche Hardware von BoschRexroth hast du im Einsatz?
Leistungsteil: ?
Steuerteil: ?
Firmware: ?
Parameterfile mit allen Parametern bitte mit ablegen.


----------



## maxgutier (19 Mai 2017)

Leistungsteil: HCS03.1E-W0100-A-05-NNBV
Steuerteil: CSB02.1B-ET-EC-NN-NN-NN-FW
Firmware: FWA-INDRV*-MPB-18VRS-D5-1-SNC-ML (IndraDrive)


Aber wie oben bereits erwähnt, hat sich das Problem jetzt schon gelöst.


----------



## YAMPAS (19 Mai 2017)

Datensicherung von BR Antrieben bitte immer mit "allen Parametern" speichern, nur so ist eine Analyse möglich.  (Datei > 130KB)

Ich glaube es liegt ein Fehler in der Parametrierung im Antrieb vor.
Das FKM Protokoll steht zwar richtig auf EtherCat SOE aber das Profil ist nicht passend!
P-0-4089 = 5
P-0-4084= FF82  =>* 0002*
siehe Parameterhilfe in Indraworks


----------



## maxgutier (19 Mai 2017)

Ich habe alle Parametern gespeichert und diese auch hochgeladen, die Dateigröße beträgt wirklich nur 66Kb
Und den Parameterwert auf 0002 zu schreiben scheint nicht möglich zu sein (laut IndraDrive Hilfe)


----------



## YAMPAS (19 Mai 2017)

a) Version von Indraworks kontrollieren, du benötigst min. 13Vxx für eine 18er  Firmware !
b) Auswahl der Datensicherung gem. Screenshot


----------



## maxgutier (19 Mai 2017)

Danke für die Erklärung!
Ich benutze IndraWorks 13V16, also das sollte richtig sein


----------



## Knaller (19 Mai 2017)

Moin
WWW.boschrexroth.de/Indraworks da gibt es immer das passende Update bzw. das Indraworks DS kostenlos 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maxgutier (23 Mai 2017)

Ich bekomme jetzt beim Fahren des Linearantriebes über TwinCAT (vor allem bei der MC_Homing funktion) die Fehlermeldung *F2037 Exzessive Lagesollwertdifferenz*. Dafür sollte ich laut IndraWorks den Parameter *S-0-0091 Geschwindigkeits-Grenzwert bipolar *anpassen, was ich bereits gemacht habe. Der Fehler wird aber damit nicht behoben. Kann das vielleicht an den Parameter P-0-4084 liegen? Und was sollte ich in meinem Fall als Parameter da schreiben, da die Wahl "0002" nicht möglich ist?

PS: Ich habe den Motor ziemlich langsam gefahren, also denke ich nicht, dass ich die Geschwindigkeistsgrenze erreicht oder angenähert habe. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Knaller (23 Mai 2017)

Moin
Der Antrieb beobachtet den Sollwert der von der Steuerung kommt.  Ist in diesem Sollwert ein Sprung den der Antrieb nicht schafft kommt die Meldung 

Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung mal auf einen utopischen Wert einstellen.  Ansonsten die Betriebsart umstellen.  
Nennt sich. Lagegeregelt Antriebs geführt. Da kann eine  Art aufsynchronisieren parametriert werden



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maxgutier (23 Mai 2017)

Mit einem utopischen Wert, meinst du dann höher als Normal oder?

Ich habe jetzt meine Hauptbetriebsart von "Lagerregelung schlepperfrei" auf "Lagerregeleung Antriebsgeführt" umgestellt und werde es jetzt damit versuchen.


----------



## maxgutier (23 Mai 2017)

Ich kann schon berichten: Die Änderung der Hauptbetriebsart hat das Problem nicht gelöst. Jetzt erscheint die Fehlermeldung Sekunden nach dem ich die Reglerfreigabe mache, also ohne Bewegung des Motors.


----------



## seehma (23 Mai 2017)

Normalerweise sollte das Ding schon nach hinzufügen der Achse fahren.
Hast du schon mal probiert neu einscannen und von Twincat neu (automatisch) verknüpfen lassen?
Welche TC3 Version hast du?
MasterControlWord = 0 kommt mir komisch vor, normal sollte hier doch zumindest die Antrieb Freigabe gesetzt sein.

@YAMPAS: Gilt das Profil nicht erst ab FW20?


----------



## Knaller (24 Mai 2017)

Moin
@ seehma

Das gibt es schon seit der MPX08  
NC- oder antriebsgeführte Lageregelung
Man unterscheidet folgende Ausprägungen der Betriebsart "Lageregelung mit zyklischer Sollwertvorgabe":

NC-geführte Lageregelung (vgl. A0102 bis A0105)

Der Antrieb folgt generell den zyklisch im NC-Takt vom Master vorgegebenen Lagesollwerten.

Antriebsgeführte Lageregelung (vgl. A0154 bis A0157)


----------



## Knaller (24 Mai 2017)

Moin

Das mit dem F2037 könnte auch beim Einschalten am Kommutieren liegen.
Wird der Antrieb von AB nach AH bzw, AF geschaltet wird erst der Kommutierungsoffset ermittelt.  Das kann einen Moment dauern.   Die Istwertausgabe des Regles arbeitet aber schon sofort. Ich vermute das sich die Steuerung schon mit diesen Werten rechnet. Dann ist schon ein Sollwert vorhanden, den der Regler nach Abschluß der Kommutierung, dann an nimmt.
 Daher sollte das Bit 0 von P-0-0519 mit ausgewertet werden.


Nächste Möglichkeit S-0-0135  Bit 3   Status der Sollwertverarbeitung


----------



## Knaller (1 Juni 2017)

Moin


Moin
Was ist aus dem Fehler geworden ?  Wie wurde das Problem gelöst ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maxgutier (8 Juni 2017)

Guten Tag,

Der Fehler lag an dem "Modulo Scale" (Unter Motion -> Axis -> Encoder -> Sercos-Reiter) der falsch berechnet wurde. Ich musste einfach beim Run Modus den Modulo Scale erneut berechnen und downloaden, und jetzt ist der Antrieb über die Gesamtstrecke verfahrbar. 

Vielen Dank an alle die geholfen haben!


----------

